# How long does it take for Adequan to take effect?



## stadiumjumper101 (Mar 11, 2009)

My vet showed me how to give my horse his first shot of Adequan today and then I rode him for about an hour afterwards. I was wondering how long it takes Adequan to start working, to my knowledge, he's never been on it before. Thanks!


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

It actually takes affect pretty quickly. It reaches therapeutic levels in the joint in 2 hours after an IM injection and leads to nearly doubling the synovial fluid in the joint in 48 hours.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes it does work quickly as posted above. It is great stuff.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

my friends mom- my 2nd mom- horse was on adequan and it was amazing! i know that didn't answer you question- the above answered so i didn't think i needed to repeat it- but i hope it works well for you!


----------



## stadiumjumper101 (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome, thanks! My horse has a bone spavin in his right hock and the vet told me to use Adequan until it fused. Hopefully his hocks will stop clicking.


----------

